# Advice on Tankmates.



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

Today, I finally ordered my 10 gallon tank supplies, it came to a whooping total of 143$! But I got.. spongebob, his pineapple house, and gary. 2 fake plants, log covered ludwigia, palm trees, filter, hood (light), substrate, heater, and gravel cleaner. I have a couple of more things I want to pick up... but that's what I ordered for now!

I've been debating on fish... it's really hard to decide.
I'm thinking about doing 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 1 apple snail, 1 Otoclinus Catfish, and of course my betta fish! I'm also thinking of some cherry or ghost shrimp.

Is there anything that I need to know about these fish, frogs, snails, and shrimps? Is this too many different species of animals? Is this a good mix? Should I consider a different type of snail? Should I consider more of an animal?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think Ottos need to be in groups of at least 4 or so, so I would skip the froggies and get more ottos.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Frogs are semi-hard to care for, so I would get 3+ ottos (because they need groups), you can get 3-5 ghost shrimp, and 10+ cherry shrimp. You may want to skip the snail because they produce lots of waste.


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

Alright. I'll skip on the frogs, and the snail. I'll definately get about 4 Otos, though.

But, now I have a platy on my mind. Good idea? Yes, No?

Do shrimps need to be in a large group? Any limit on them?

So many questions.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think they need to be in a group, but I would get at least two or three. I also don't really think there is a limit to how many, but obviously don't get a crazy number like 30 lol. I think platies need to be in groups, so I think that would over stock you.


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

Hehehe, alright. I wasn't going to go crazy, was thinking maybe 5 of the ghost, and around 7 for the cherry ones. 

I think platys would increase my bioload too much.. So I don't think I'm going to get them.

However for the otos, I was thinking maybe a pygmy catfish instead, hmmm...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is a great number for shrimp. Just be careful, I have heard that ghosties can be mean to other shrimps. 

The pygmies are so cute, and in person they are super teeny!


----------



## TelevisionBox (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for those bully ghost shrimps! Maybe I should get 3.  lol.

When I'm picking up these fish, I'll have to see what I like better, the otos or pygmies! I definately want some type of catfish though, I love there faces! Though otos have that longer nose, but I think it's neat. :3

Thank you for the advice


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

They are both so cute, so you will be happy with either.


Glad I could help


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

TelevisionBox said:


> I'll keep an eye out for those bully ghost shrimps! Maybe I should get 3.  lol.
> 
> When I'm picking up these fish, I'll have to see what I like better, the otos or pygmies! I definately want some type of catfish though, I love there faces! Though otos have that longer nose, but I think it's neat. :3
> 
> Thank you for the advice


Remember, keep your pygmy's in groups of 5-6.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep, shrimp are good


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Also, if you want any type of cory, you must have sand. Sure, people keep them fine with gravel, but if you haven't bought them yet, don't just give semi-good care, give great care. Buy sand if you want, it is really cheap.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I really wouldn't get the Otos right at the beginning. They are best introduced to an established tank.
Get cycled, few plants..leave a few spots of algae on the glass here and there. 
They can be really sensitive and IMO shouldn't be introduced into an uncycled, or newly cycled tank. They need stable water parameters and a constant source of food.

If you go with Otos, wait a few months before introducing them.


----------



## storrkopf (Mar 18, 2011)

i have the same kind of question, but i have only 23 litres tank (6 gallons)...
what's the minimum tank's size to begin thinking about buy another mate...
thnaks..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> i have the same kind of question, but i have only 23 litres tank (6 gallons)...
> what's the minimum tank's size to begin thinking about buy another mate...
> thnaks..


10 Gallons.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

storrkopf said:


> i have the same kind of question, but i have only 23 litres tank (6 gallons)...
> what's the minimum tank's size to begin thinking about buy another mate...
> thnaks..


If you want more fish, a 10 gallon is minimum. Snails and shrimp can go in most betta appropriate tanks.


----------

